

Namecheap customer support proves "Magical" - Tzunamitom
http://community.namecheap.com/blog/2012/04/19/magical-customer-support/

======
selectnull
A cute story.

Now imagine you're handling customer support and have a serious situation,
somebody's web is down, a server in 3rd rack has crashed and it's urgent, as
always is. You have another urgent request to do a partial restore of some
backup...

... and this guys show's up with his "go watch this youtube or I'll take my
money elsewhere" speech.

Please, Mr Customer, take your money to whereever you want and go.

If I were a boss of anyone who responded like that (short and professional), I
would never hold it against him. I'm not saying the guy (girl?) did anything
wrong, and it turned out great, but the request was ridiculous.

